# 150 gallon aquarium



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

I thought I'd share some photos of a 150 gallon XH (4 foot long, 2 foot wide and 30" deep), I set up originally as a C/A tank. Things change over time, and the only thing left in there from that original setup is a HUGE colony of sword tails descended from a few I brought back from Honduras in 2005.

Here's some old (Fed/2007) photos of a Diadema (Aequidens diadema) cichlid I've had for a few years now. You don't see this species very often. He was around 3 years old then, and lived quite peacefully with some Hemigrammus gracilis Tetras, and those Honduran sword tails. I named this guy 'Buddy', because I don't believe I'd ever seen a New World cichlid as laid back/easy-going as this guy!
Aequidens diadema, 3 years old, approx. 8 to 9 inches in length,









Hemigrammus gracilis Tetras








=====================================================
And now, here are a couple pictures of this 150 gallon tank, taken in June 2011. Ol' laid back Buddy got a male cichlid pal, T-Bar Cichlid, (Crytoheros or Archocentrus sajica) that came over from Panama in 2008 for a visit, and decided to stay awhile,

Aequidens diadema, 7 years old, approx. 11 - 12 inches in length, 









T-Bar cichlid, ('Mr. T', of course!) about 4 years old, 5 to 6 inches in length,









All the plants are live and set up in pots, or tied off onto bog wood, except the Java Moss. That stuff pretty much grows everywhere! The tank is just basically an easy-keeping nicely balanced set up, that I've had up and running since 2002. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Full tank shot... full tank shot... full tank shot... opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I really like the t-bar! Nice work Auballagh! :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You acara confuses me alot ... when younger, I would swear it was an _Aequidens_ sp. Jenaro Herrera with his facial line and coloration.

As older though, I would have sworn it's _A. metae_ ... The length of the cheek line and base color changed. It's like it's a totally different fish!!

Regardless, he's a beauty.

And that sajica is a beast!!


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Nice healthy and great looking fish.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Those Tetras are not _Hemigrammus gracilis_. They coud be _Hemiodus gracilis_ perhaps?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for the comments everyone. It's a little surprising how easy it is to take for granted the look of an aquarium you've had set up and running for almost 10 years. 
I guess you just sort of grow used to the thing.....
The Diadem (Acara) cichlid, 'Buddy' is definitely a whopper. Cracks me up to read the species profiles and see that this species gets up to _'4 inches in length'_. 
Uhhhh. Yeah....  
And, that's a great catch there Chromedome52, about the tetra species. They are most definitely _*Hemiodus* gracilis_ tetras! Unfortunately, only one of their number survives to this day in there. Even with a lot of cover and places to hide, this open-water species proved to be way too spooky and stressed to keep successfully long-term, in this four foot long tank. 
Oh, and as per Chubbs request for a full tank shot?
Mostly front left,








-
The left side corner,









And then a picture of the boys, who decided to quit sulking in there after all.... :roll: 









The tank is pretty natural, and I don't push any CO2 for all those plants. Just decent T5 lighting, and a little weekly treatment with Seachem Flourish Excel to help everyone in there keep the dreaded black beard algae at bay. Substrate Plants are potted up in one gallon sized, clear glass goldfish bowls using straight potting soil with about 2 inches of heavy gravel on top. (I knew those stupid goldfish bowls were gonna be good for SOMETHING!).
Those glass pots look and work great, and have been great at keeping dedicated diggers (Ahem...... T-Bar cichlid anyone?) from demolishing my plants.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful =D>

And that T-bar is a BEAST


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Stunning, just beautiful. Great idea on the goldfish bowls, soil and cap, aquatic plants love soil substrates. The moss covering the front of the plants is also very unique. I will def try that in the future. I am really impressed!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice tank. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Auballagh*,

Your tank looks amazing; thank for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Beautiful tank and fish! Using the goldfish bowls is a great idea.


----------

